
Apple’s new iOS 14 home screen brings Windows Phone Live Tiles back to life - JDEW
https://www.theverge.com/21299727/apple-ios-14-home-screen-widgets-windows-phone-live-tiles
======
chungus_khan
They really remind me more of Android widgets, which the article also
mentions. Those were a killer feature for me for Android.

~~~
MichaelMcG
Agreed, it's definitely Apple taking a step in the direction toward features I
miss about Android.

Hope at one point they can behave like true widgets--really miss things like
the Hue widget on my Galaxy allowing me to control preset lighting at the tap
of a button, without needing to navigate through the app.

Maybe this can be done through shortcuts as well? Haven't really invested the
time and effort to develop my understanding of shortcut's possibilities.

------
kapilkaisare
Windows 8 gets a lot of flak, but I always remember looking at it and thinking
that something in Microsoft's DNA had changed. It seemed a risky design move
for an outfit seen as risk-averse.

And I really like the 2017 iPhone SE in my pocket right now, but I loved the
Nokia Lumia 920 I owned a few years ago, before a long drive in a torrential
downpour destroyed it. The (live) tiles were one of the things I loved; bigger
tiles worked better for my stubby fingertips.

I held out for as long as I could in hopes of a Surface Phone being released
before finally buying the iPhone. The Duo is a nice bit of hardware, but it's
Android, which I have never liked.

~~~
chanmad29
That was a daylight robbery of all my words. I loved Lumia 920 and chose it
over the iphone 5s at the time. Wanted the industrial design to succeed so
much. Sad that with so much clout, MS could not get enough apps.

~~~
skinnymuch
I loved it so much too. As well as webOS. Once in a while I’ll day dream geek
of either webOS or Windows Phone having a steady 15-20% world wide market
share.

Getting into far too deep say dreaming...even though it basically couldn’t
have happened, webOS being consumed by Microsoft or some Microsoft and another
company JV with a webOS Windows Phone hybrid with similar market share.

OR something where somehow webOS would’ve remained on tablet as the Touchpad
was pretty good. And it being a much better and viable tablet competitor. This
would have to involve other things to work and stuff otherwise too small of an
ecosystem, but yeah.

